# scratch built castle keep in 28mm



## roadskare63

hi y'all...been a bit since the last post...
I have a new castle 99%finished...
It is built from foam core, and cardboard...
Let me know what ya think eh?...


----------



## roadskare63

Cheers, 
Carl


----------



## Xenodyssey

More of a Keep or a Watchtower than a castle. Love the work regardless. The outside photos work well.


----------



## Paper Hollywood

I'm very impressed, Road. The brick and rock base are excellent, as is the overall design. I'm going to have to try some foamcore sculpture sometime.


----------



## roadskare63

Thank You!!
...I will keep working to get better and faster....I have a ton of fun when I am working these stone towers!
ciao4niao,
carl


----------



## John P

That looks like it was fun to build!


----------



## otto

Looks great! Is the "foam core" flexible? I was thinking it was flat and hard. Curious how you got the curves for the round tower? Did you cut round sections and stack them high?


----------



## roadskare63

otto,
I peeled the paper from BOTH sides of the 3/16 foam core, then glued it to a cardboard tube...that's can get a bit tricky and messy...but if done carefully, it's worth the effort...
after it has dried for a few hours, i can carve the stones into the foam with a medium ball point pen...I use elmers quick dry crafting glue...found at wal*mart
Cheers, 
Carl


----------



## BOXIE

The outside photos make it look real.Amazing job.


----------



## oprion

Where do you folks find space for all this cool stuff?


----------



## Simon68

Absolutely amazing work Road!!
Coincidently, I was looking for some images of Diorama Castle themed for a build I'm intended to make:
Its about and old mansion located in my city's downtow (São Paulo, Brazil).

This house was the scene of a family murder back in 1937 and is part of the story of the city. It is known as "Castelinho da rua Apa", something like "The little castle of Apa street". Some people say it's haunted (LOL).
Finally, after several decades it will be restored to recover its original beauty...

I was thinking how I could make the reel tower that is the main feature of this house/castle. If you Google search for "Castelinho da rua Apa", you will find that your castle's tower is very similar to the building I'm talking about...


----------



## roadskarekustoms

Simon, I have looked up the Sau Paulo Home/castle....wicked history, and beautiful building. I did manage to get the floor plans, and may build a version of my own soon......I was thinking, a thick walled cardboard tube would work for the tower section of the home


----------



## roadskarekustoms

These pics are replacements from when the OTHER photo service tried to force payment...I now use imgur, they are very easy to work with...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome back @roadskarekustoms :cheers2:

That castle looks amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

pretty darn cool.
thanx for sharing


----------



## roadskarekustoms

Thanks guys!!!.....and I'm glad to be back too........I will show more of what I have been up to soon!
ciao4niao and Cheers!!


----------

